# Do you think that wearing make up ages you faster?



## divadoll (May 10, 2010)

Do you thing wearing make up promotes wrinkles and makes you look older faster?


----------



## Doya G (May 10, 2010)

i get this argument statement alot from Mom, she's not into makeup and most of her sisters are not, and mashallah they do look young and not their age.

but we all nearly have this thing about not shown as our age. i dont believe that makeup causes you to get wrinkles faster. i guess it depends on your makeup routine.


----------



## shoeandpursegal (May 10, 2010)

It all depends on how u wear the makeup..some women wear so much or wrong colors and it makes them look older. But as far as makeup itself makin u age, i dont think so my mom wears makeup just about everyday and shes in her 60s and she doesnt look it at all lol!


----------



## magosienne (May 10, 2010)

Nope, it doesn't age you.

But, if you wear the wrong colors, especially of foundation, or if you don't wear any sun protection under it and your makeup doesn't contain any SPF, sure if you spend a lot of time under the sun eventually your makeup will enhance your wrinkles.

But there's not any direct link between makeup and skin aging.

I think this argument comes from a few decades back, with heavy foundations and son on. But it's no longer valid today, not with all the textures available, the SPF, oil control or moisturising properties of your foundation, the moisturising agents in your lipstick...

Makeup today is also a product inserted in your skincare routine, it goes with your skincare rather than work against it.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (May 10, 2010)

No, I don't think it ages you. Just take care of your skin and wash make up off at night!


----------



## brewgrl (May 10, 2010)

Actually, makeup can do the exact opposite, as many foundations now have SPF, and the number one ager in skin (next to smoking) is sun damage!!!

now how you apply your makeup can defintiely makeyou LOOK older. But that too is user-error.


----------



## divadoll (May 11, 2010)

I think if you wear make up, you'd be more 'in tune' with your skin and you are more likely to look after your skin. Because of this, I think your skin would be healthier and better maintained. People that tend not to wear make up, as a majority, also then not to have time to wear the appropriate sunscreen, or moisturize or exfoliate either.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 11, 2010)

I agree. I take better care of my skin when I know I've been wearing makeup.


----------



## Adrienne (May 11, 2010)

No amount of makeup will age your skin or make you look older faster. I think it's about applying makeup properly (don't tug at your eyes to wing out your eyeliner!!!) and taking the steps to remove it too.


----------



## perlanga (May 11, 2010)

I don't think so it does the opposite, makeup has SPF as well as vitamins, minerals, herbal extracts, etc. those are all good for your skin. The main cause of early aging is sun exposure and we prevent that with our foundations.


----------



## CoverGirl (May 12, 2010)

I think as long as you don't regularly fall asleep with makeup on, it's fine.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 12, 2010)

My mom seems to think so. But I would like to think that the stuff they put in makeup now is alot safer than when she used to do her full face makeup.


----------



## Smokey Eye (May 12, 2010)

I wouldn't doubt that the ingredients in makeup will age you very, very slowly over yrs &amp; yrs, but it's probably so minute that it doesn't matter.


----------



## taragirlie21 (May 20, 2010)

I think it's if you rub or tug your face, not the actual make up itself, but how you put it on/take it off


----------



## pretty_pink13 (May 21, 2010)

I think the more makeup you pile on, the more likely you are to look older, i.e dry cakey look that ascentuates fines lines but as in makeup itself? I don't know. I don't think so.


----------



## Johnnie (May 21, 2010)

I agree with PPs that it's not necessarily the makeup which is aging your skin but how much of it you're wearing and how it is applied.

Kind of like this:


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 21, 2010)

oooooh I like that example johnnie My mom has very strong cheek bones and if defined to much can look older not to mention skeletorish lol


----------



## divadoll (May 22, 2010)

That is definitely not a good look.


----------



## SewAmazing (May 22, 2010)

I think that stressful lifestyles, bad diet, alcohol consumption and cigarette smoking definitely age women.


----------



## Ricci (May 22, 2010)

I think Foundation does.Because of the chemicals, in fact I know it does.. I see many of you disagree.

I have never worn foundation ever &amp; Im 40 in June &amp; I can pass for 25+ and I have no wrinkles , almost near perfect skin. ..

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif People that tend not to wear make up, as a majority, also then not to have time to wear the appropriate sunscreen, or moisturize or exfoliate either. Doesnt apply to me . I wash &amp; moisterize daily , I only wear Pigments &amp; E/S with Mascara


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 22, 2010)

^^^^Same for my mom Ecept she wears makeup (M.A.C) everyday though always passes for 20 something Or my sister As long as she doesnt define cheekbones lol so in her case its genetics Cuz Foundation doesnt age her features


----------



## divadoll (May 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think Foundation does.Because of the chemicals, in fact I know it does.. I see many of you disagree.I have never worn foundation ever &amp; Im 40 in June &amp; I can pass for 25+ and I have no wrinkles , almost near perfect skin. ..

Doesnt apply to me . I wash &amp; moisterize daily , I only wear Pigments &amp; E/S with Mascara

I think you have good aging genes. I know people that don't wear makeup and still look old. I'm 42, no wrinkles, still look 30. Genetics plays a big part and also whether you are out in the sun alot when you were young. It's a good feeling tho when you look 25+. 
I was watching this show with this kid Brooke. They are studying her because she was 16 and she looked and acted like she was 2. She could pass for being 2 years old but she was almost an adult.


----------



## divadoll (May 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^^^^Same for my mom Ecept she wears makeup (M.A.C) everyday though always passes for 20 something Or my sister As long as she doesnt define cheekbones lol so in her case its genetics Cuz Foundation doesnt age her features I think its because those heavily blush-defined cheekbones were from the 80's along with really big shoulder pads. That whole harsh look makes you look you are stuck in that decade.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 22, 2010)

^^^The blush doesnt make her look old Its if her cheek bones are shaded , she has very high cheek bones very nice facial structure &amp; young looking !! shes already skinny so when defined with shading makes her looked more sucked in &amp; older lol


----------



## divadoll (May 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^^^The blush doesnt make her look old Its if her cheek bones are shaded , she has very high cheek bones very nice facial structure &amp; young looking !! shes already skinny so when defined with shading makes her looked more sucked in &amp; older lol It doesnt make you look old, it only puts in you in that same era where that makeup look was popular. My mom is in her 70's and she still looks young. What she wears makes her look old because she's stuck in 70's style.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 22, 2010)

lol I never new the skeletor was an 80's makeup trend LMFAO I guess i missed that


----------



## KGW (May 22, 2010)

I think it's all about finding the right makeup that works for you and realizing that you do have to make adjustments as you age. I think that some people get stuck in a rut and don't make a change, even though their skin may be drier, thinner, etc. So then their makeup can make them look older. Or, they try to hide fine lines and wrinkles by pouring on the makeup and that can backfire and make them look older too.

So in a nutshell...no I don't think that makeup ages you more quickly, as long as you take good care of your skin and are really careful when working around your eyes so that you don't pull the skin and irritate it.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 22, 2010)

Once a woman is 35+, I believe that the following can age her - shimmery eye shadow (emphasizes crepeyness), powder around eyes (settles into lines and emphasizes them), warm toned/orangy lipstick (makes teeth look yellowy), and anything trendy.

I feel that foundation and concealer can help if they contain sunscreen.


----------



## divadoll (May 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol I never new the skeletor was an 80's makeup trend LMFAO I guess i missed that Skeletor was a fashion icon! LOL


----------



## Adrienne (May 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^^^The blush doesnt make her look old Its if her cheek bones are shaded , she has very high cheek bones very nice facial structure &amp; young looking !! shes already skinny so when defined with shading makes her looked more sucked in &amp; older lol I remember that picture of your mom, she looked super young and gorgeous! But I agree that contouring her cheeks would make her look older. It's well known that as you lose your youthful fat on your face, the bone underneath is more prominent.



Skeletor!


----------



## PrincessGangsta (May 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Once a woman is 35+, I believe that the following can age her - shimmery eye shadow (emphasizes crepeyness), powder around eyes (settles into lines and emphasizes them), warm toned/orangy lipstick (makes teeth look yellowy), and anything trendy.
I feel that foundation and concealer can help if they contain sunscreen.

Makes sense. I've seen countless of older women trying to look youthful with their choices in makeup &amp; clothes, but it just doesn't work. They're so afraid of aging that they go to these extremes that actually end up working against them.


----------



## magosienne (May 22, 2010)

I agree. You may dress like your daughter and be botoxed to look younger, if you're stuck in your makeup trend, it can ruin your efforts.


----------



## PrincessGangsta (May 22, 2010)

Yup. Not to mention, you CAN get older and still be considered stunning. Try to look your own age and not 20 years younger with the botox, not eating, excessive tanning, clothes that are made for teenagers, etc. All of that stuff will never make anyone look younger. Just silly.

Women can actually age quite gracefully, they just don't realize it.


----------



## b'lana (May 22, 2010)

i think it can make you look older...but as for aging you.... i guess if you use cheap stuff!


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 22, 2010)

Thanks adrien Yup you know exactly what i mean !!!!!


----------

